# Sharing apartment in Silicon Oasis



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

I work in Dubai Silicon Oasis (freezone adjacent to academic city, near to international city) and hoping to find shared accommodation nearby.
There are apartments within DSO, but most are new rentals so they are still unoccupied and unfurnished. The area is also quite new, so the shared rental market here is still pretty much non-existent.

I'm already trying Dubizzle, but just want to also give a shout on this forum to anyone else who is looking to share and might fancy staying in this area.

If you are, feel free to give me a PM to discuss. I'm at most of the weekend meets too, so we can also chat about it over a beer.


----------

